# datos para reparar portátiles



## ramacharakarlos (Dic 30, 2005)

hola.

bueno tengo varias portátiles a las que se les ha quebrado la cinta que envía datos desde la la board al lcd,  intenté rehacerlas pero la  construcción de la cinta es tan complicada (las calles no son continuas, tienen varios puentes, y están protegidas por dos capas que imposibilitan determinar su posición, además los conectores en ambos extremos son distintos en cuanto a forma y tamaño de manera que halla una equivalencia es casi imposible), la ayuda que necesito son los esquemas de salida  tanto de la board y el lcd, las portátiles son acer extensa y dell. existen sitios dónde se brinde esta información?

thank´ss


----------



## Gama (Mar 2, 2006)

busca un vendedor de las marcas de tu compu, para ke te buske la cinta solo dale la marca y modelo. de tus maquinas, y espero ke te pueda ayudar teniendo un distribuidor de refaciones de las marcas!



saludos


----------

